# JRE mit in EXE (Win32) packen?



## Romsl (16. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

kann man die JRE mit in eine EXE packen, dass kein JRE auf dem Win32 Rechner vorinstalliert sein muss?

// Edit: Habe es schon mit launch4j versucht, aber da kann man nur den relativen Pfad mit angeben. Nicht jedoch die JRE mit in die EXE einpacken.

Gruß
  -- Romsl


----------



## kroesi (16. Oktober 2006)

Hi !

Machs hiermit : http://www.xenoage.com/jestart/

Ist ein super Tool !


Krösi


----------



## Romsl (16. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

danke erstmal, weiß jemand auch ob das mit Ant funktioniert?

Ich habe noch das hier gefunden: http://www.izforge.com/izpack/wiki/native_launcher_and_alternatives aber es funktioniert nicht richtig. (ANT)

@kroesi: Leider kann ich da die JRE nicht mit einpacken. Das ist ja was ich eigentlich möchte!


----------



## kroesi (16. Oktober 2006)

Hi !

Sorry, ich hatte in Errinerung, daß das damit ging .... dem ist aber wohl doch nicht so ....


Krösi


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Schau dir doch mal launch4j an:
http://launch4j.sourceforge.net/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Romsl (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

da kann ich die JRE nicht mit in die EXE packen! Es wird nur der relative Pfad dazu angegeben, d.h. es wäre irgendwo ein Unterordnder...

Berichtige mich wenn ich falsch liege!

Gruß

Romsl


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Mit InstallAnywhere kannst du auf jeden Fall ein JRE Bundlen (und in die Installationsdatei inkludieren)
http://www.macrovision.com/products/flexnet_installshield/installanywhere/editions/standard.shtml

Auch install4j bietet sowas:
http://ej-technologies.com/download/overview.html

Auch mit  dem Nullsoft Installer (http://nsis.sourceforge.net/Main_Page) kannst du das JRE Bundlen...

Gruß Tom


----------

